# Do I trust Tescos scales???



## Barbles

I weigh every week at Tescos with my friend and was also attending SW but havent been for two weeks.

2 weeks ago Tesco scales put me at 15st 4 1/2 and SW I was 15st 8 1/2. Last week I was 15st 2 1/2 at Tescos and today I am 15st. My Wii fit put me at 15st 7 yesterday.

I know you shouldnt weigh on different scales but on one scale I am half a stone lighter. 

My friend weighs at Tescos too and the Wii fit only put her a lb heavier than she was at tescos.

Im so confused, should I just carry on with Tescos and say I am 15st or do I believe the Wii fit and just settle that I am really half a stone heavier?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I dont think wii fit is really brilliant for giving you your weight.

There is tons of factors to think about in all these different scales, personally i say just continue with the one you started with & forget the rest.


----------



## CLH_X3

i would use the tescos scales...

but to be honest i would just buy a set of scales! .. and keep them in the same place in your house and weigh instead!


----------



## Dizzy321

thats the thing with weighing on different scales, you will never know which one is accurate....i choose which one & stick to it. i only weigh in asda scales once a week so i know for def x


----------



## elmaxie

Hi!

I have started to try to loose weight and weighed myself on our wii.

I was attending a hospital clinic during preg for my weight and knew I was 107kg (16st 11lbs) at 13 weeks gone and only gained 11lbs during and baby was almost 10lbs so I knew I was going to be roughly back to 107kg but my wii gave me a weight of 14st 11lbs...so I know they must be a good 2 stone under for me at home!

Can I ask when you weigh yourself on tesco/asda scales does it shout out your weight or display it for all to see?? Or does it print it out for you to read?? Also how much does it cost?

I would like to probably start weighing myself on better scales but am terrified it shouts at me or OH see how heavy I am!

Emma.xx


----------



## Quartz

trust that you are losing weight - its rare that two pairs of scales will weigh the same even in the same place - my old pair broke so I bought a new pair and straightaway I was two pounds heavier. My view is as long as you have either a consistent weight or our losing weight on the scales the actual weight does not maktter

Plus wii can be very inaccurate - all of my family have a one point stepped on and lost over a stone and then redone it and weighed far more accurately


----------

